# dati aggiornati



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

*Cronaca*




_Il fenomeno più rilevante al Nord _
*Divorzi, negli ultimi 10 anni cresciuti di oltre il 50%*


*Solo nel 2006 sono stati 50mila. Nel confronto con il 2005 diminuiscono invece le separazioni. Lo rileva un'indagine Istat. In Liguria i valori massimi, ultima la Basilicata* 



Roma, 6 ago. (Adnkronos/Ign) - *In Italia è in crescita il numero dei divorzi*. Secondo quanto rileva un'indagine Istat, solo nel 2006 sono stati 49.534 mentre le separazioni 80.407. Entrambi, nel corso dell'ultimo decennio, sono notevolmente aumentati: *rispetto al 1996, nel 2006 le separazioni hanno avuto un incremento del 39,7% e i divorzi del 51,4%*. Tutto cambia, invece, se ai dati del 2006 si paragonano quelli del 2005: *rispetto all'anno precedente, nel 2006 le separazioni sono diminuite del 2,3%*. La flessione conferma quella già registrata nel 2005, quando rispetto al 2004 le separazioni erano diminuite dell'1,1% e i divorzi aumentati del 5,3%.

Rapportando il numero di separazioni e divorzi al numero di coppie coniugate, *nel 2006 si registrano 5,4 separazioni e 3,3 divorzi ogni 1.000 coppie coniugate*. La propensione a ricorrere alla separazione o al divorzio non è uniforme sul territorio nazionale: nel 2006 al Nord si rilevano 6 separazioni e 4,2 divorzi ogni 1.000 coppie coniugate contro 4,3 separazioni e 2,1 divorzi nel Mezzogiorno. 

*A livello regionale, i valori massimi si raggiungono in Liguria* (7,5 separazioni e 5,1 divorzi ogni 1.000), nel Lazio (7,4 separazioni e 3,9 divorzi ogni 1.000) e in Valle d'Aosta (6,7 separazioni e 5,6 divorzi ogni 1.000 coppie coniugate). *I valori più bassi* si riscontrano in Calabria (3,1 separazioni e 1,8 divorzi) e *in Basilicata* (3,2 separazioni e 1,5 divorzi).

L'indagine dell'Istat analizza, non solo l'evoluzione temporale dei due fenomeni, ma anche i vari aspetti relativi ai figli minori affidati, come età, tipologia di affidamento e provvedimenti economici quali il contributo per il loro mantenimento e l'assegnazione della casa coniugale.

*Nel 2006 il 70,6% delle separazioni e il 60,1% dei divorzi hanno riguardato coppie coniugate con figli avuti durante la loro unione*. I figli coinvolti nella crisi coniugale dei propri genitori sono stati 98.098 nelle separazioni e 46.586 nei divorzi. Oltre la metà delle separazioni (il 52,8%) e oltre un terzo dei divorzi (il 37,1%) provengono da matrimoni con almeno un figlio minore di 18 anni. Il numero di figli minori implicati nei casi di conflitto coniugale nel 2006 è stato 63.256 nelle separazioni e 23.940 nei divorzi.

Nel quadro della nuova normativa, *nei procedimenti di separazione e di divorzio l'affidamento dei figli ad entrambi i genitori* non è più un'evenienza secondaria, come nella disciplina precedente, ma *diviene la regola*. L'affidamento esclusivo a un genitore, invece, costituisce l'eccezione a cui ricorrere, con provvedimento motivato, soltanto ove la condivisione della potestà genitoriale sia ritenuta pregiudizievole per l'interesse del minore.

Nelle separazioni concesse nel corso del 2006, sono *pari all'85,8% le coppie in cui almeno un coniuge afferma di essere stato assistito da un legale personale o scelto in comune con il coniuge*. Rispetto all'anno precedente, la quota di coniugi che dichiarano entrambi di non aver usufruito di un avvocato diminuisce, passando dal 17,8% del 2005 al 14,2% del 2006. Questa flessione va interpretata anche alla luce dell'adeguamento dei tribunali alle modifiche normative introdotte dalla legge numero 80 del 2005, che ha disposto l'obbligo dell'assistenza di un difensore anche per le procedure consensuali. 

*Nella quasi totalità delle separazioni con figli minori è il padre l'unico soggetto erogatore (94,5%) dell'assegno per il loro mantenimento*, entrambi i genitori nel 4% dei casi, mentre la madre risulta la sola obbligata nel restante 1,5%. Nei divorzi la situazione non cambia, essendo l'uomo il soggetto che, quasi in tutte le cause con figli minori, deve versare il contributo per il mantenimento della prole (94,4%).

Nel 2006 *l'importo medio mensile del sostentamento economico a beneficio dei figli minori è stato pari a 499,62 euro nelle separazioni e a 441,49 euro nei divorzi*. L'ammontare del contributo mensile varia, ovviamente, in base al numero di figli minori, oscillando mediamente da 414,38 euro nelle separazioni con un minore affidato a 753,99 euro nelle separazioni con almeno tre figli minori.

http://www.adnkronos.com/IGN/Cronaca/?id=1.0.2397294177


----------



## Old amarax (6 Agosto 2008)

Lo pensavo, sai?
Vorrei sapere l'età media di chi si separa...scommetto che sono soprattutto dei ns anni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Lo pensavo, sai?
> Vorrei sapere l'età media di chi si separa...scommetto che sono soprattutto dei ns anni


Credo più giovani, visto la presenza di tanti figli minorenni.


----------



## Old amarax (6 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo più giovani, visto la presenza di tanti figli minorenni.


 
già...ma quelli della nostra età? devo spulciare un pò nel web...


----------



## Nordica (6 Agosto 2008)

*età*



amarax ha detto:


> Lo pensavo, sai?
> Vorrei sapere l'età media di chi si separa...scommetto che sono soprattutto dei ns anni


 
perche quanti anni abbiamo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> perche quanti anni abbiamo?


Amarax parlava con me e si riferiva a over 50 ...non è l'età media dei frequentatori del forum


----------



## Nordica (6 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Lo pensavo, sai?
> Vorrei sapere l'età media di chi si separa...scommetto che sono soprattutto dei ns anni


 
quanti anni hai?

io sono del 72!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Agosto 2008)

la tua Ninna è l'età media (io sono del 67).

C'è qualcosa che non mi convince in queste proiezioni. 6 separazioni su 1000 coppie (dove pesano molto, statisticamente, le coppie in età...), ma andrebbe fatto un altro calcolo: su 1000 coppie che partono oggi, quante tra 10 anni saranno separate?

Scommetto che i dati sarebbero mooolto piu' alti....


----------



## Old dolcenera (6 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la tua Ninna è l'età media (io sono del 67).
> 
> C'è qualcosa che non mi convince in queste proiezioni. 6 separazioni su 1000 coppie (dove pesano molto, statisticamente, le coppie in età...), ma andrebbe fatto un altro calcolo: su 1000 coppie che partono oggi, quante tra 10 anni saranno separate?
> 
> Scommetto che i dati sarebbero mooolto piu' alti....


Io non so se sia esagerato, ma un mio conoscente avvocato divorzista mi ha dato percentuali allucinanti: a suo dire, il 75% dei matrimoni prima o poi fallisce..........


----------



## Old amarax (6 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> quanti anni hai?
> 
> io sono del 72!


 
io ne ho 52 compiuti da poco 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  e me ne sento 100 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Old amarax (6 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la tua Ninna è l'età media (io sono del 67).
> 
> C'è qualcosa che non mi convince in queste proiezioni. 6* separazioni su 1000 coppie (dove pesano molto, statisticamente, le coppie in età...),* ma andrebbe fatto un altro calcolo: su 1000 coppie che partono oggi, quante tra 10 anni saranno separate?
> 
> Scommetto che i dati sarebbero mooolto piu' alti....


aggiungi chi lo dovrebbe fare e non lo fa...
chi non lo fa perchè non sa....
ma a quanto caspita si arriva?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  la percentuale mi sa che sarebbe ben più alta!!!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Agosto 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Io non so se sia esagerato, ma un mio conoscente avvocato divorzista mi ha dato percentuali allucinanti: a suo dire, il 75% dei matrimoni prima o poi fallisce..........


 
in America saltano 2 su 3 .

penso che una stima realistica sui NUOVI matrimoni sia intorno al 45 % di fallimento, di sicuro non 6 su 1000 (gli altri 999 separati li conosco io...), che è una stima del cavolo, visto che parametra le separazioni annuali sul TOTALE delle coppe coniugate ..compresi i (numerosi) ottantenni - novantenni...

Bacio!


----------



## Nordica (7 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> io ne ho 52 compiuti da poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


su con la vita.. nel 2000 52 anni sono pochissimmi!


----------



## Old amarax (8 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> su con la vita.. nel 2000 52 anni sono pochissimmi!


 
Questa io la chiamo, un'iniezione di fiducia, grazie


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Agosto 2008)

Giusto per la firma


----------

